
Ask HN: What intranet solution do you use at your company - PhilipA
We are a small company who is growing quite a bit (+10 people now, but expect more people soon). We use Dropbox for sharing our knowledge, but it doesn&#x27;t seem to be scaling with more people. What do you use at your organisation?
======
stephenr
I'd suggest something like a Gollum wiki - office types can edit it via the
browser, tech types can clone the repo and make changes to markdown files (and
then push their changes back, obviously).

------
mtmail
Have a look at [https://basecamp.com/](https://basecamp.com/)

There's a couple of good answers in "What do you use for company-wide
documentation" from 3 weeks ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12540678](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12540678)

